# Gen 2 Turbo Rattling Noise



## LagReFleX93 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi all. I've recently encountered a issue and can't find where its coming from and I'm beginning to believe its my Turbo. I have a BNR High Performance Recirculating Valve/BNR Tune/ BNR Downpipe.
It builds spool fine, chirps just fine but some reason when I'm accelerating at 1800-2000 RPMs i get this rattling noise until the boost lets out. I build it up fine, 1800-2000rpms it makes this noise. If i go above 2000 it stops. I'd install stock BoV to see if that was the problem but I need to order one.
Anyone else experience this issue?


----------

